# Increasing Synthroid and SSRIs



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

Just wanted to give a quick update and ask a couple of questions!

I have been medicated for hypothyroidism as the result of a partial thyroidectomy in December 2014. I have been playing the medicine game for exactly 1 year now. Things are better but not ideal yet.

After a few months of taking generic levothyroxine, then a few months of Naturethroid, Here are my results after taking Synthroid 37.5 mcg for approximately 6 weeks (some improvement, yay! )

TSH 2.22 (0.4-4.5)

Free T4 1.0 (0.8-1.8)

Free T3 3.0 (2.3-4.2)

I've been taking Synthroid 50 mcg for about 2 weeks now. The first week was ok but this last week I've been noticeably more irritable, grumpy, loss of that "easy going" feeling, slightly nauseous, and I had 1 awful migraine with nausea. My energy IS better however. What do I do now? I feel like 50 makes me feel sick. I'm waiting to hear back from my doctor but my body is telling me this dose is too much.

Also, although my energy has been better the last 2 weeks, I still haven't lost any weight :sick0012: . And yes, I know I'm still hypo but I'm wondering about my SSRI now as well...

I also take sertraline (37.5 mg). Does anyone else have issues with sertraline or another SSRI with being hypo? I have read a couple of scientific journal articles stating that SSRIs give people hypo symptoms and that it interferes with our hormones. So now I'm wondering if that is a barrier to getting my levels right too. Please let me know if you have experience
(good or bad) with thyroid hormone treatment and SSRIs.


----------

